# Remote Won't Control Sony Receiver



## RDAVIS (May 8, 2006)

Help! I have a Samsung 42" DLP HDTV, and have muted the TV sound so I can use my Sony STR K7000 receiver / tuner/ amplifier for the sound. My VIP 622 remote will not control the Sony receiver. I have tried all codes (in AUX mode) and tried the automatic programming function to no avail. I called Dish Network tech support but they have no further codes or answers.

Is there a solution using the supplied 622 remote(s) or is there an aftermarket universal remote that will work for sure?

Thanks
Randy


----------



## ndyclrk (Jun 5, 2006)

Check the manual for the AV receiver. You probably need to change the AV mode (AVMODE1, AVMODE2). This worked on my Sony AV receiver.


----------



## koralis (Aug 10, 2005)

> Check the manual for the AV receiver. You probably need to change the AV mode (AVMODE1, AVMODE2). This worked on my Sony AV receiver


Yep, saw it verified for this model at his link. Apparently the info isn't in the manual??

http://www.remotecentral.com/cgi-bin/mboard/rc-sony/thread.cgi?4020


> RECEIVERS AND REMOTES: STR-DG600, STR-DG800, STR-DG1000, and HT-7000DH and HT-7550DH with STR-K7000 receiver
> Note: The procedures for the STR-DG600 and HT-7000DH and HT-7550DH with STR-K7000 receivers are not in the manual but have been reported by users as correct
> 
> On the receiver (except the STR-DG1000):
> ...





RDAVIS said:


> Is there a solution using the supplied 622 remote(s) or is there an aftermarket universal remote that will work for sure?


The One-4-all remotes will definitely work. If the base codes don't (they probably will) then the learning remote feature will let you set up the remote to issue the same codes.

If you're technically handy and don't mind a learning curve, you can also program it by computer but it's not the most straightforward thing in the world.


----------



## Hall (Mar 4, 2004)

Sony receivers are tricky for most universal remotes..... I've heard of this 'trick' involving changing the mode, but never got into with mine. I programmed my Kameleon for my Sony AV receiver, but changing inputs (radio, cd, tape, dvd, etc) is a pain in the butt.


----------



## RDAVIS (May 8, 2006)

WOW ! Thanks. The instructions Koralis gave worked perfectly. It was driving me nuts. I am now a happy camper. 

Randy


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

:welcome_s RDAVIS.. Glad you found a quick answer. Hope you stick around.. Great group of helpful members here.


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

I cannot follow that guidance at all. Must be me.


----------

